# BFP - Day 11 of 3ww



## chermster (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi I am wondering if you can help? I have had a course of IUI using Gonal F and HCG trigger. I am at Day 11 and allow advised by nurse to test a week after period due I tested early. I did a test on days 8, 9 &10 and all came up negative but today they are both positive.
This happened to me when I did IUI the first time around only to be about 5 days late and AF arrive and was put down to a chemical pregnancy.  Do you think I am pregnant? How long would it be before I should have implanted? and why was I advised to test a week after AF due rather than the norm 2ww?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hiyyah

I have no idea why you were told to test so late after IUI, 14 days after ovulation is normally enough!!

If you have a positive result then you are pregnant but bearing in mind your previous biochemical result I would ask that your clinic does a couple of pregnancy hormone blood tests to keep an eye on things for you.

Ruth


----------



## chermster (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Still BFP   for me.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hope it stays that way!!!!!

Ruth


----------

